# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Why do I see people when I close my eyes?

## danielle1191

This might sound weird, but ever since I was little, some times, not all of the time, when I close my eyes I see people that I have never met, or seen before in my life. It happens randomly, usually when I am in a very peaceful state, or just before falling asleep, sometimes when I just have my eyes closed. The people I see are just random people, as I said before I have never met them, seen them on the street, or anything. For example tonight, I saw a father and daughter (both whom I didn't know) sitting on a bench feeding birds. These images are as clear as day, about as clear as if I were right in front of them looking at them. I'm confused, who are these people, and why do I see them?

----------


## Ferret

This sounds like you may be able to communicate with spirits. I dont know if you believe in that but I do. Try communicating with them, they may show you in images what they are trying to get across to you or maby words. Sounds very interesting though!

----------


## Shadowborn

yes i've had that happend several times! for me its usually when im very very tired..
i close my eyes and random faces just pop up, it scared me before but i find it interesting now  :smiley:

----------


## Philosopher8659

I watch the images morph a lot of times. I wonder where all the activity originates, however, you move past the images--in your mind.

----------


## mayday02

you do? it is pretty weird, do you some special abilities?

----------


## NrElAx

That use to always happen to me. I don't know why it doesn't occur anymore, but I use to love it. I use have just random faces pop up in the blackness of my eyelids as I was falling asleep. And it definatly wasn't sp because it would happen right as I was going to bed.

----------


## Philosopher8659

> you do? it is pretty weird, do you some special abilities?



I don't know. The name "special" is the results of a comparison of some kind--so the question does not appear to make any sense to me.

----------


## kyle2516

You are having third eye experiences. Basically, your third eye is opening while you are trying to rest. There are some things you can do with this. Some people use it to induce astral experiences.

----------


## Andra

Yep it happened to me too.One time it was at the end of a LD I must have seen like a hundred faces in just a few seconds.It was like my brain was searching for a photo from an archive or something.
So it's just the transition from the real world to the dream world and vice versa.Sometimes you get sceneries other times people

----------


## Kaizer

For all the talk about communicating with spirits and "third eye experiences", I figured I should offer my own hypothesis which has a slightly more rational slant. It sounds like this is just the activity of your brain piecing together experiences that have been ingrained in your subconscious. You see, the human brain doesn't perceive things directly; what you think you are experiencing is not just raw data, but is passed through several filters before it is consciously perceived. One such filter is the one that recognizes faces. This is why we sometimes imagine houses or cars to have faces, because our brain is wired to recognize faces even when there not there. 

Here's an example. The faces in the image aren't actually faces, they're just arrangements of rocks and trees, but we see faces anyway.

----------


## kyle2516

That hypothesis is cool and all, but when you experience it, and when it does more then show faces, then you'll know. The original poster may have only had a hypnogogic experience, but the 3rd eye is very real, and it doesn't only function as a picture viewer.

----------


## tommo

I agree with Kaizer.  And the OP is probably young which is when this part of the brian is developing.  I use to get it too all the time but now I rarely do, if ever.

On the other hand this is the second post in the top few posts talking about seeing people/faces etc.  spooky....  :wink2:

----------


## Velzhaed

I think Kaizer is on the right track; sounds like matrixing. However if you'd like to discuss "other" explanations I'd point you at the 'Beyond Dreaming' forum.

----------


## kyle2516

As I said before, the poster may have just been having some hypnagogic experiences, but the third eye is real. Some people use it for astral travel, clairvoyancy, etc.

----------


## tommo

> As I said before, the poster may have just been having some hypnagogic experiences, but the third eye is real. Some people use it for astral travel, clairvoyancy, etc.



God is real because some people pray to him.

It's true.... because I said it is.

----------


## underhiswing

If you were Christian, I would say that God is bringing those people before you to pray for them, and it is not necessary to know who they are. You may have the gift of intercession.

----------


## LucidInvader

I see eyes when I fall asleep, I look at them,sometimes, and focus on them, then more of them appear. I've only maybe look at them for 2 minutes before the entire darkness is pretty much consumed by them which is why I try to ignore any thing like that I see. I think sometime though I'll try to keep focusing on them.
EDIT:
Annoyed with why everybody has to explain that everything is set before you like a banquet from god  :Pissed: 
Their is a reason before this having to do with the brain other than god just trying to tell him shit ^.^
Most people who are like that have closed minds, example.(actually happened.)
ME:"Do you think magic is real."
HER:"Of course not, that's freakin retarded."
ME:"Do you believe that Jesus changed water into wine."
HER:" Yes, I mean it's not the same thing."
ME:" Define Magic, then define what Jesus was."
HER:" Jesus is almighty, but magic is just stupid."
ME:" Then how do you explain Jesus can do what he does."
HER:" Because he's Jesus, DUH."
ME:" But you still don't have an explanation."
It was an argument between me and here when I told her I was atheist.
 :Pissed:  see what I mean?
They refuse anything that happens has to be controlled by god and that nothing can happen if it isn't from heaven. If it's name isn't Jesus or god then it can't do anything making us all "not worthy". which is just sad.

----------


## Orkel

Spirits? Third eye? Let's be more down to the ground here. Your experiences sound like just normal common hypnagogic imagery. Most people see stuff right before they fall asleep (not every night, but sometimes). I also often see faces and places. It's perfectly normal.

----------


## vikix

That is exactly what I did, used to scare me but I just go with it now. It actually helps me sleep because I know when I start getting them I know I am not far off xD

----------


## Moodyangel

I almost experience the same thing as you do.  But I see spirits/shadows.  There are many possible explanations for this activity and it seems like it's all personal preference to decide why this is going on.

----------


## tommo

Besides the fairly well-established facts regarding hallucinations, yeah it's all personal preference....
I suggest you research the facts on delusions also.

----------


## underhiswing

> I almost experience the same thing as you do.  But I see spirits/shadows.  There are many possible explanations for this activity and it seems like it's all personal preference to decide why this is going on.



This is negative or evil spiritual activity .Pray and ask God to bind and cast out all of the evil entities in your home and in and around you. God does not want you to be afraid. Do not let anybody tell you that you are hallucinating. This can be a real thing. Talk to someone in your life that has faith, and tell them what you see. You could even call a pastor if you have nobody in your life that has faith enough to help you. You can write to me anytime you need to.

----------


## NrElAx

I got drunk saturday night, and didnt get much sleep that night. So last night as I was falling asleep, i started seeing people in my vision as my eyes were closed. They werent in color but more of a black shadow, but I could ee there faces and everything. So I kept watching these people walk by ad then at one point I saw two girls walking by my vision and I turned my head and started opening my eyes, and while my eyes were a little open, I could still see these two girls walking. But then they vanished. Its nothing special though. This happens everytime I get drunk the night before. On halloween I got drunk and hooked up with this girl and the next night as I was falling asleep, I could see her face looking at me. I think its just images popping up in my vision from me being very tired and the fact that I drank the night before.

----------


## Cacophony

*This actually happens to me quite regularly, but only when I am drifting off to sleep... I usually blame it on hypnogogic imagery.*

----------


## CliffDreamer

Hypnagogia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
It is just your brain slowly transitioning to a sleeping state. I am not talking about SP, it is just when your brain is moving from Alpha waves to theta, or whatever it switches to when you are sleeping. If you experience these closed eyed visuals all the time, that is still pretty normal. I always have these in my eyes too
Closed-eye hallucination - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## JMcKenzie

I am not sure about third eyes, God or his neighbor and more importantly I do not care. I am not a hard core christian, atheist, or other, I am fully aware that I have no clue on any of it. Hard core christians and non-beleivers take it down a peg this has nothing to do with any of you. I have been seeing faces when I close my eyes for approx 10-15 yrs now. I am nowhere near sleep when it occurs as I have insomnia off and and on and know full well when I am going to sleep. At first I avoided as best I could but in the last 5-6 years I kinda just go with it. I am certain this is not a conglomeration of things I have seen throughout my day/week/year. Very strange I know, I would never say it is spiritual or not, all I am aware of is that it happens and I enjoy it now, the fear has left and Ihave learbedhow to just look and enjoy. Sometimes the faces are not pleasent but that being said I do not fear them. I will now reitterate, this is not a religious or non-religous thing in my books it just is what it is.

----------


## Highlander

> Spirits? Third eye? Let's be more down to the ground here. Your experiences sound like just normal common hypnagogic imagery. Most people see stuff right before they fall asleep (not every night, but sometimes). I also often see faces and places. It's perfectly normal.



I am inclined also to think this may be all down to HI which is all perfectly natural. When you actually 'observe' the (hypnagogic) imagery then you find yourself seeing faces, people, scenes, etc.

Hypnopompic imagery is the term when you see the images on waking.

----------


## Coach

The bigger picture is that it is apart of a psychological condition called psychosis which you either start seeing 3d images or visions, they definitely have connection with the neurological condition of the body to the brain and the psychological condition of the brain.

I had caught a deep lung infection, whilst dealing with stress at the time.
This all caused me to get Encephalitis which is an attack on the brain.
Which i thought i had about 20 days before going into hospital to find out my frontal lobe of my brain is swollen
And i have a high white blood cell count due to lung infection.

Then i started to experience difficulty in coping with stress more which lead to paranoia and and more stress.

I started going to a psychologist to have a diagnosis which made things worse because they started there trials of medication for psychosis which only made me dopy as F . . . (Change of meds) more worse side effects where i had audio Hallucination (voices) another part of psychosis, the voices seemed to be annoyed about hearing my thoughts and prayers.

This all lead me to start seeing the interactive video like imagery ( sounds like a tv package ) 

the voices seemed to be shocked by it and thought i was evil for seeing so many random face like every split second, this only got worse as the voices got so scared that they thought i was evil they said they are coming round to kill me then decided to convince me to kill myself, which i have tried ( did not like it very much )

Half of the story, but i'm fighting fit at the moment, chucked the aftercare meds in the bin and said hello to my natural faith and holland and barret herbs, never looked back! Psychologist done her assessment and said she does not need to use cbt on me because i've done all the work myself to get well. NLP  and meditation does work which i use in my own way.

----------


## Ashwin

> If you were Christian, I would say that God is bringing those people before you to pray for them, and it is not necessary to know who they are. You may have the gift of intercession.



I am a christian, and i have always seen these pictures... Since i could never make any sense of them, i have always just ignored it as a part of my hyperactive imagination.But recently, the clarity and frequency of the images have increased and they come even when i pray.Sometimes somebody from the images even speaks to me though i don't get their meaning , it still spooks me as i feel its wierd.There is nothing scary about these images, mostly they are very beautiful and peaceful scenes,but the idea of seeing/hearing things, especially things that don't make sense is a little disturbing.I was looking for a way to get rid of them cos they were becoming a real distraction during my prayer time.. and for obvious reasons i found your comments about the gift of intercession interesting. Can you guide me to some material dealing with this from the perspective of intercession?

----------


## SaMaster14

Quite interesting! I've seen places that I've never been, but never people.

Although, at times, especially when meditating, or right before I fall asleep I see faces form on the back of my eyelids (maybe the same thing, but they aren't like a daydream, where I've visualizing a face, but they are figures/patterns that create a face on my eyelids). Kinda hard to explain... like when you focus on looking at your eyelids, you don't just see black... but sometimes patterns, or just a reddish pigment when you are in light.

----------


## bernadette

I have seen faces when I close my eyes like a crowd walkin toward me and then one person steps out crowd infront of my and I see all detail the person sytarts to speak n then disapear for another to step forward. I have always had spiritual senses tho from 9yrs old . I was taunted by a women for 3yrs hearing her n seeing her in my mums house (old victorian cottage) i

----------


## Daniellespirit

Yeah me too, I remember when I was about 8 to 16 yrs old used to see random faces always when was Sat in the bath ,,wierd,they just popped up different ,faces quite detailed but only their faces , I'm 33 now and hadn't seen the faces till tonight ,when in shower ,I don't know why ,,what is it ,is it normal ,

----------


## AtlasJan

Sometimes I see patterns of repeating digits scroll by when I close my eyes.

----------

